# Cage Accesories



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi i was wondering if anybody could tell me if there is something wrong with my cage. I have a solid wheel a toilet paper roll cut length wise a water bottle small cat ball a food dish a kleenex box and a hut with shirts and blenkets inside. PLEASE HELP


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

um cant view the pics, the water bottle should be replaced with a regular dish because they tend to chip teeth.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't see the pictures either. I'm just guessing but it looks like you tried to link from your personal computer files, you'll have to upload to a photo sharing site first then link. Some use photobucket, facebook ect.


----------

